# Any good tips for book organization?



## ntk (Sep 16, 2013)

I just upgraded to a Kindle Keyboard and want to start out right. My Kindle 2 got soooo disorganized even though I had categories eventually (I should have cateorized from the beginning.) Now I have over 1400 books.


----------



## izzy (Jun 12, 2010)

I always keep a folder for read books if I don't delete them immediately. I also have categories for things like specific authors/series and the nthings I want to read next. 

The second step to my whole organization process though involves using goodreads to know exactly what books I have.


----------



## PhilReads (Oct 13, 2013)

You could sort by author of course, but I prefer topics. For example romance, thriller, scifi and so on. Always better to do that right from the beginning...


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

I have collections for each genre and then have the books sorted by title within each collection.

I also have a collection for unread books and for the book I'm currently reading - named with a symbol in front so they're forced to the top of the Home Page in an alphabetic sort. That way I can always get back to the book I'm reading quickly.

If you have a lot of books by one author, particularly if they are a series, you might want to make a collection just for them.

One thing you might want to consider is that you don't need to keep all 1400 books on your Kindle - leave them in the cloud and save yourself a job!


----------



## Kevin B. Leigh (Oct 1, 2013)

Keep them in the cloud then push only when you need them. Or do what I do, download random free books, go on vacation and read random books it is so cool when you are surprised by a great read you don't remember downloading.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

ntk said:


> I just upgraded to a Kindle Keyboard and want to start out right. My Kindle 2 got soooo disorganized even though I had categories eventually (I should have cateorized from the beginning.) Now I have over 1400 books.


I organize on my Kindle for PC, which lets me put items in the Cloud in collections and then only have a few collections on my PW2, which lets me have the book I'm currently reading outside the collections and still on the front page as the last item. I created the set of collections I want permanently on my PW--broad categories as I won't have many items on my Kindle, just a few hundred, and then imported those collections into my Kindle for PC. And then on Kindle for PC I also have a bunch of additional collections; series that I read, etc. And when I download a book that is in one of the same collections as on the PW, it goes automatically in that collection.

Betsy


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

I use Goodreads with 4 main categories

Want to Read:
Currently Reading
Read:
Want to to Buy:

and some subcategories
On Deck:
Series to Finish:


----------



## bordercollielady (Nov 21, 2008)

My Collections are by author - with a few catchalls like Classic Mysteries, Non-Fiction, etc..  But then I keep files on my laptop - one per author where I paste in all their publications in date order that I get from stopyourekillingme.com..  and I note which books I have versus which books I've read.  Works for me.. since I am OCD about reading series in order and I sometimes forget where I  left off in a series..


----------

